# How cold is too cold??



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

It's 63 in the house right now and I think Cleo is a bit chilly.How cold is too cold? When should I use a lamp or other heat source?? What do y'all suggest? Thanks.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The lowest my house has been is 55f during the night but soon as i get up i put the heater on


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay that gives me peace of mind


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If the bird is fluffed up to stay warm that's OK. If it seems like fluffing up isn't enough to keep the bird warm then it might be too cold.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I guess many are starting to feel the winter chill.  It is good to know that they do adapt well.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Birds acclimate to their environment. If you are comfortable with the temps they should be too.


----------



## matsu (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmmm mojito shivers in the morning because out temp dropped a little so i try and shut windows earlier so I can get a little warmer in here


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

My house stays at 70-74 but i do get concerned when it drops to 68. I guess 68 is fine too, i just get paranoid.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

So glad you asked this. We have been keeping it warm in here for belle. But its good to know that he can get used to what we are used too. But ill still cover the cage to help keep from the early morning chill.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

A lot of birds live in outdoor aviaries year round around here. We occasionally get temps down to freezing, and they do fine. Of course, with appropriate shelter and acclimation.


----------



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

*But what if the room temperature drops to 5 celsius, is that too cold?*

Hey,

I live in nortern India, and the outside temperature is 10 degree celsius right now and will drop down to 5 degree celsius or even lower in a couple of weeks. Inside the house the temperature would be 10- 15 degrees higher.We do not have central heating. 

Will Jenny and Joe (two great tiels) be able to withstand such temperatures? My mother has starting putting a blanket around their cage, and they do not sit fluffed up. Still I fear that this might not be enough.

Should I put up a heater or another source of heat around the cage? Which is the ideal heating source if need be?

Any suggestions would be welcome

Mukul


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

singal.mukul said:


> Hey,
> 
> I live in nortern India, and the outside temperature is 10 degree celsius right now and will drop down to 5 degree celsius or even lower in a couple of weeks. Inside the house the temperature would be 10- 15 degrees higher.We do not have central heating.
> 
> ...


Didn't you already post this in your own thread? I'm sure you'll get better answers on that one since this is an older and less active thread. People were giving you good answers over there too. 

Space heaters are good if used in moderation since you don't want to dry their skin out, i use heating blankets beneath the cages with the cages covered. And a lot of people also use heated (thermo) perches because tiels lose the majority of their body heat from their feet. Space heaters and blankets are probably about $15 or $20 (US) and thermo-perches are about $40 (US). You can find these easily on ebay.

Good luck keeping your fids warm!


----------



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice bjknight93... 

I had written on this thread first, but I started another thread when I did not get any reply over here.

I am thinking of going with a heating lamp for the kids.

Thanks again

Mukul


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

@singal.mukul

Ohhh so it was the other way around (this post, then your thread)...haha i didn't realize. Good luck with them...make sure you don't put any perches too close to the lamp. I would hate for them to burn their cere from being too close. You can use your own hand to judge how close is TOO close, and then put it even further away for good measure.

P.S. But generally if there aren't any "fresh" threads and you still have questions about the topic, you will most likely get the best feedback if you start your own.


----------

